# The guest speaker for the February 14th meeting of HRFA will be Jon Shein speaking on



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The guest speaker for the February 14th meeting of the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association will be Jon Shein speaking on the topic of fishing our waters from a Kayak!

Jon Shein is an avid fisherman who has been using a kayak to fish all types of waters for nearly a decade. He uses kayaks to fish everything from small hike in lakes and rivers in NJ to blue water for tuna and billfish. His articles appear in NJ Angler and The Kayak Fishermen on a regular basis. His passion for the sport led to the creation of Kayak Fishing Stuff, the most complete entity in the kayak fishing world. The web address is www.kayakfishingstuff.com where you can find a wealth of information. There are several dozen articles, and over 40 interactive forums on the sport with several thousand members from all over the world. Kayak Fishing Stuff also has the first retail store solely dedicated to kayak fishing where a team of experts can help with choosing the right kayak, outfitting, rentals, repairs, demo days, tournaments and trips.

Again, the February 14th meeting of the HRFA, starting between 7:30 & 7:45 PM, Jon Shein we will have as a guest speaker. Everyone is welcome to attend. Non members are requested to donate $2.00 The meeting is held on the second floor of the Ridgefield Park Elks Lodge. Corner of Spruce and Cedar streets in Ridgefield Park, NJ. For more information, directions and a one time free pass, go to www.hrfa.us

The HRFA members currently receive a discount from the following list below of bait and tackle shops in the tri state area. These and many other benefits are given to our members. To become a member go to www.hrfa.us or come to any meeting. Members need to go to the store managers for more details.


The Outdoorsman Ltd. 
Cliffside Park, NJ

Moe's Bait & Tackle Shop 
Jersey City, NJ 

True World Bait and Tackle
Bayonne, NJ

The Sports Authority
Rt17 & 4 Paramus, NJ

Rugged Outfitters
Bergenfield, NJ

Meltzers 
Garfield, NJ

All Season Sports Bait & Tackle
Pulaski, NY

Butch’s Bait and Tackle
Carlstadt, NJ

Franks Bait and Tackle
Wanaque, NJ

Ted’s Bait and Tackle
Bridgeport, CT

Fishermen’s Headquarters
Ship Bottom, NJ

Matt’s Sporting Goods
Haverstraw, NY,

Crabby’s Bait and Tackle
Keyport, NJ

Ceely's Bait Bucket
New Windsor, NY

Ramsey Outdoors
Paramus-Ramsey-Ledgewood NJ


The Dock Outfitters
Seaside Heights, NJ

Fishermen’s Market
Merrick, Long Island, NY

The Bedford Sportman
New Bedford Hills, NY

The New Dolphin bait and Tackle
Seaside Park, NJ 08752

Betty and Nicks
Seaside Park, NJ

Levey's 
Dumont, NJ


----------

